# Sacar oscilador de cristal que no lo veo



## Meta (Feb 18, 2014)

Hola gente:

Estoy con el Proteus 7.10 SP0 y usando el PIC16F84A no veo los pines de la fuente alimentación, ni del oscilador de cuarzo. Quiero mostrarlo para que se vea en el esquema bien original.

Para dimular se que no hace falta, quiero mostrarlo para que los demás los vean en mis ejemplos que publicaré en el futuro. Los que saben, saben, hay personas que o tienen ni idea cuando ven el esquema, montan el circuito sin sabery luego se pregunta que el esquema está incompleto.

Eso si, cuando se muestre los pines del oscilador y de la fuente de entrada de alimentaciónm, el circuito tiene que seguir funcionando o simulando, no que quede nulo.

¿Cómo se hace?

Un saludo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 18, 2014)

Los pines del oscilador si se muestran, esto no ha cambiado ni en la versión 8.
Para mostrar los pines de VDD y VSS tienes dos opciones...
1.- Ir al menú Template y seleccionar *Set Design Defaults

*Verás esta ventana.

Seleccionas la opción marcada y aparecerán los pines ocultos.

Desventajas: Se muestran los pines ocultos, pero en algunos modelos no aparece el nombre ni el número de pin.

Para corregir este detalle, debes agregar una etiqueta a cada pin con las siguientes propiedades...
*Global Style = Marker
Height = 100th
Bold, Italic, Underline y Strikeout = Falso*
También puedes selecciona el color para los pines ocultos (Hidden Colour). "Para esquemas en B/N no importa"

2.- Seleccionar el componente y descomponerlo para editar sus propiedades.
Esto es mejor, y si el componente ya está creado no es nada complicada su modificación.

Esto es lo que se tendrá que editar para que se muestre por ejempo el pin VDD...
​
Para darte una idea puedes mirar por aquí.
*Crear componentes con Proteus (Isis y Ares)*​


----------



## Meta (Feb 18, 2014)

Recuerdo que si lo descompongo y lo compongo después, el PCI no funciona.



Gracias por los consejos.


----------

